

New 3D technology without glasses (what could possibly go wrong?) - littleidea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uef17zOCDb8

======
monos
Nice. Looks good.

But that's not how the facial nerve works. That wouldn't even be the right
location to trigger the eye lids. This could possibly work if he put the
stimulants on his eye lids. But even then other parts of his face would
gringe.

No way to get that kind of specific control over one part of the face without
surgery. Certainly not by just sticking something at your temple.

------
littleidea
I cringe just watching him.

